# Top tips you wish you were told as a beginner



## IrishRaver

If you were to go back in time and tell yourself a few things that would help you/correct you in your first year of training, what would they be?

All answers welcome, especially our seasoned lifters 

I would say...

-Give it 110% every workout

-Never stop looking for further nutrition info

-Work HARD on getting your form right and feeling that target muscle getting hammered

-Don't ignore small injuries - get it looked at ASAP

Let's here em :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

HIT is the way forward.

The gospel is not always right, follow what works for you.


----------



## Fullhouse

How to eat correctly, was always eating under maintence. Just thought I was eating healthy.


----------



## Cam93

Full range of motion is 10x better then lifting heavy and just bending at the joint.


----------



## Milky

Keep good form

good diet

get good advice from those who have clearly acheived something with there physique..


----------



## MRSTRONG

ask the big strong guy if i can train with him 

also dont spunk in that swimming pool its got a dye in it .


----------



## IrishRaver

gemilky69 said:


> Keep good form
> 
> good diet
> 
> *get good advice from those who have clearly acheived something with there physique.*.


This is a good one - but you have to bare in mind that everybody is different, genetics play a big part of it


----------



## barsnack

Stop working out biceps 5 times a week


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

Compounds, compounds, compounds!! That's what I'd tell myself to focus on.


----------



## TommyFire

The exercises i dont like doing are the ones i need to concentrate on!


----------



## madmuscles

A good bit of advice is not to lift the heaviest weight you can leant over with a twisting jerking motion using your back and not your legs unless your spine is built from memory metal.


----------



## Nidge

If you struggle to lift it correctly the weight is to heavy, lower the weight.


----------



## barsnack

Personal Trainers are'nt to be taken seriously


----------



## IrishRaver

barsnack said:


> Personal Trainers are'nt to be taken seriously


That in my opinion is bad advice, there are plenty of qualified personal trainers out there (and on here) who genuinely know what they are talking about.

People always look for the cheapest option, but sometimes you only get what you pay for


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> Personal Trainers are'nt to be taken seriously


NOW........

You say this how ever, l took a few "lessons" from a lad at my gym who competed, he was charging £10 ph and l probably spent about £100 with him. My physique improved beyond words with the knowledge he shared with me and TBH it was money l wish l had spent 12 yrs ago...


----------



## barsnack

IrishRaver said:


> That in my opinion is bad advice, there are plenty of qualified personal trainers out there (and on here) who genuinely know what they are talking about.
> 
> People always look for the cheapest option, but sometimes you only get what you pay for


I first start training at virgin active in leeds and the personal trainers were ****e. When i look at the routine they made me to the one im doing now, it makes me cringe. Sure there is loads of trainers that know there stuff but when i started out the trainers advice was pooh


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> I first start training at virgin active in leeds and the personal trainers were ****e. When i look at the routine they made me to the one im doing now, it makes me cringe. Sure there is loads of trainers that know there stuff but when i started out the trainers advice was pooh


I can see where you would be coming from there mate but my trainer was a competitor so he knew his stuff...


----------



## barsnack

just speaking from my experience. Trainer in my new gym is great and been instructing me alot (since im the only one powerbuilding). It does'nt help though when the Personal Trainers are outa shape


----------



## Redbeard85

Everything I know now and everything else I'm still to learn...tbh...


----------



## daniron

To make the most of every set and not to reserve knowing i have further sets to complete.

Wish I had of been more anal on diet from the beginning.

I would of chosen my training partners better so I wouldn't of wasted my time training with part-timing un-dedicated idiots.


----------



## pickle21

Be patient!

x


----------



## scout

Deadslifts, Squats and nutrition


----------



## TommyFire

One last thing I would've told myself.... "For Fvck sake work your legs!"


----------



## Aggression

Concentrate on compounds, barbells and dumbells and fvcking squat!!!

Dont spend 2hrs training, 1hr tops

A muller rice/mars bar is not a pre workout meal

A rustlers chicken burger isnt a post workout meal

I'm amazed how i went from 12 to 17st in 2years like this


----------



## Dazza

Nail your diet, sort your routine, the rest will come as you go along.

Used to train with neither in place, and spent my time wondering why i wasn't getting anywhere


----------



## Milky

dannyiron said:


> To make the most of every set and not to reserve knowing i have further sets to complete.
> 
> Wish I had of been more anal on diet from the beginning.
> 
> *I would of chosen my training partners better so I wouldn't of wasted my time training with part-timing un-dedicated idiots.*


THIS l totally agree with....


----------



## switch

Don't take up weights......


----------



## Craig660

I wish someone told me that I can eat **** and take steroids and still grow nicely, wouldnt have bothered eating so pointlessly clean


----------



## C.Hill

Squat!


----------



## barsnack

Your suppose to inject IN your ass not UP your ass


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> Your suppose to inject IN your ass not UP your ass


Dont spoil it for JP


----------



## Zangief

Do not over train.

Wish someone explained this to me when i first joined a gym, i was goin everyday i even went twice some times lol :S


----------



## DiamondDixie

SLEEP and lots of it.


----------



## paul81

to sign up to www.uk-muscle.co.uk

....waiting for reps from Lorian  :lol:


----------



## Squirrel

SQUAT!


----------



## DiamondDixie

First gym LA fitness, £40 per pt session I look back now and 'LOL' only thing I got out of it was a nice fat butterfly in my wallet, oh and got told Nike air max's are good for squatting because they are springy. Thanks mate. Anyway when I was taken under the wing of a powerlifter I soon learnt alot of geuine advice as well as thin flat pumps for deadlift, if not powerlifting boots for squat then a pair of ankle support work boots oh and join a proper gym.


----------



## DJay

Form > Weight

Fat is not a bad mutrient, its essential for many body processes.

Highly refined carbs are bad white bread/ most breakfast-cerials etc

Compounds freeweight lifts are most suitible for begginers especially to keep muscle size ratios

Dont overtrain!!! Training hard for much more than an hour is detrimental and give your muscles time to rest before working them again.

Leg workouts cause your body to release adrenaline and make the rest of your workout better

Imediatly after exercise try consume ~40ish grams of fast absorbsion protein (ie whey) and also a high GI carb(dextrose/maltodextrin) to spike your insulin to counter cortisol and all its catabolic effects.

Sleep 8+ hours a night

Take fish oil suppliments right away


----------



## bry1979

Base your whole training career around the barbell; deadlifts, squats, bench, oh press. and hold off the gear however much you think you are ready, to build the best base you possibly can before juicing.


----------



## Redbeard85

DiamondDixie said:


> First gym LA fitness, £40 per pt session I look back now and 'LOL' only thing I got out of it was a nice fat butterfly in my wallet, oh and got told Nike air max's are good for squatting because they are springy. Thanks mate. Anyway when I was taken under the wing of a powerlifter I soon learnt alot of geuine advice as well as thin flat pumps for deadlift, if not powerlifting boots for squat then a pair of ankle support work boots oh and join a proper gym.


That sounds reassuring seen as I just joined an LAfitness gym ,lol!!!!


----------



## massiccio

I got told many thinks as a beginner/ intermediate. Problem is : I was around 20 years old and didn't listen much!


----------



## Geonix

Compounds - Basic testosterone knowledge - Good form - Lift YOUR weights, not others and nutrition.


----------



## bry1979

massiccio said:


> I got told many thinks as a beginner/ intermediate. Problem is : I was around 20 years old and didn't listen much!


i'm sure that goes for most of us.


----------



## DiamondDixie

lee85 said:


> That sounds reassuring seen as I just joined an LAfitness gym ,lol!!!!


Haha nah you'll be ok mate, I was 18 at the time need i say more, if you've already got a good idea of training you'll be fine, just too many little turds and jipos with thier free passes, slick back hair stained vest tops and between sets start sparring in the mirror lol, and too many birds with nice curvy asses taking my mind off training.


----------



## Redbeard85

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha nah you'll be ok mate, I was 18 at the time need i say more, if you've already got a good idea of training you'll be fine, just too many little turds and jipos with thier free passes, slick back hair stained vest tops and between sets start sparring in the mirror lol, and too many birds with nice curvy asses taking my mind off training.


The last bit is still there...


----------



## Big Dawg

-Don't just assume that what the majority of people say is correct - question the evidence behind every claim!

-You don't have to eat 6 meals a day to progress at this - you can eat 1, or 3, as long as macros and cals are sorted, and PWO nutrition is taken care of.

-You don't have to do a stupid amount of exercises, sets and reps for each body part - one all-out slow set will provide enough stimulation for 95% of the results.

-You cannot isolate inner, outer, upper, or lower pec, so don't even try.

-Incline chest movements make no sense.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

barbells. compounds. form then weight.


----------



## EssexMalRider

Protein shakes are no substitute really. Food is king.


----------



## barsnack

EssexMalRider said:


> Protein shakes are no substitute really.* Food is king*.


and his name is Colonel Sanders


----------



## ausbuilt

1g+ test. 600-800mg/week of anabolics; don't go off unless you're sick... the philosophy of the two pros I knew personally who made it when I was starting out... but they shared this after they retired... LOL


----------



## Siasix

Dont let it consume your social life and alienate friends; keep a balance; if you dont want to compete then dont behave *in every way* like a pro bodybuilder does; enjoy yourself.


----------



## barsnack

dont buy a laptop, as you'll neglect your family to spend time scrolling on pointless threads on uik muscle, many of which you will contribute too


----------



## Big Dawg

EssexMalRider said:


> Protein shakes are no substitute really. Food is king.


You must still be a beginner then, because you're not correct. Not only are shakes a good substitute, whey is more bioavailable than any food you can think of, so is a superior protein source. For satiety food wins, but that doesn't mean it offers superior nutritional benefits.


----------



## gymaddict1986

how to eat correctly.also better form on exersizes.


----------



## energize17

Mcdonalds is not a good source for protien.

Dont take advice from any tom dcik and harry in the gym.


----------



## Raptor

That nailing your diet = nailing a good condition end of story / You are what you eat etc


----------



## barsnack

Raptor said:


> That nailing your diet = nailing a good condition end of story / You are what you eat etc


i give my girl oral, does that make me a pussy


----------



## puurboi

Nutrition - I am having a hard time eating over maintenance with healthy foods and sometimes a quick fix (burgers etc) help.

I am lucky that i researched a lot before i did anything so i knew that start with compounds and focus on RoM and form rather than the weight.

Whey protein is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## IrishRaver

Some really great tips given for beginners reading this!


----------



## hsmann87

I was never given any good advice. One person told me that if i dont free weight squat then my legs won't grow. Well. The free weight squat doesnt suit me and i cannot target my thighs at all. Instead i smith machine squat and leg press and my legs are growing fine


----------



## Belinda

Women do not need to train any differently from men

Lift as heavy as you can with good form instead of churning out endless reps with nearly weightless dumbells

Cardio is not the be-all and end-all

Fat is not the enemy


----------



## a.notherguy

that there is no need to spend all my spare time in the gym training and that if the exercise choice is good then less is more.


----------



## Guest

Every day a school day. You will learn something new every day if you hear something from good ppl take it in. The day you over come it and think your smarter is the time to give it up. Nothing worse someone that thinks he knows it all. Don't work like that ever


----------



## Maturemuscle

I wish someone had told me when I was a beginner...

Not to bother trying aerobics class but go straight to the free weights and learn how to use them properly

Not to be frightened of getting big muscles....but to enjoy them if they do happen

Not to give up the weight training for 23 years while I brought up a family, but keep on going to the gym


----------



## IrishRaver

Call for a revive?


----------



## Mjc1

curls get the girls, i first focused on my abs, big mistake!!!


----------



## IrishRaver

Mjc1 said:


> curls get the girls, i first focused on my abs, big mistake!!!


hahahahha reps for pic


----------



## shinobi_85

dont train biceps and chest everyday...

protein = muscle

find some proper serious gym partners, drop the dragger downers

used to train like a moron for the first year, just chasing the pump on my biceps, pretty silly


----------



## Fatstuff

That tricep kickbacks are a full body exercise and nothing else is needed


----------



## barsnack

Learn how the muscles and body responds to training in order to understand how best to achieve my goals

How important working out and obtaining the correct macros

Dont talk to strangers


----------



## Sk1nny

Get your chins in, eat right, work your legs and never drop your soap in the showers! Feel I would have benefited greatly from these bits of advice early on


----------



## hackskii

I wrote this several years ago but it still fits.

Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.

First of all I wish I had some information when I started out.

I was 15 years old when I first started training, for the most part I just watched the football players in school.

Sure they had some direction from the coaches and this is why I tried to copy them.

But bodybuilding is a different training philosophy than football training (American Football).

Bodybuilding in itself is not just lifting weights but we will focus on that here. It is a balance of diet, exercise and rest.

To make it simple, you grow when you sleep and not in the gym.

The idea is very simple, you stimulate the muscle, and let the body adapt to the stimulation you have given the muscle.

If you are eating and sleeping in theory you should grow.

This all can be shortchanged by not getting enough food, or not getting enough rest, these two things will hinder the body?s recovery and growth.

Overtraining is another obstacle that most people will do without even knowing it, in the normal thinking of things, more is not better here.

Ok, best advice I can give for anyone starting out would be to stick to basic compound movements. Compound movement?s mean that the exercise has more than one joint.

For instance leg extensions have one joint movement (knee), whereas squats will have knee, hip, ankle, etc.

What are basic compound exercises?

Squat, dead lift, military press, pull up?s, bench press, incline press, bar dips, rowing exercises, etc.

You can not go wrong by choosing all of the above in your workout routine.

Notice that curls and triceps are not included there?

That is because they are an isolation movement and not a compound movement.

Every one of those in some way or another hit arms, for instance. Bench will hit chest, front deltoids and also triceps. Military press will hit triceps, so will dips. Actually those three exercises will hit the whole tricep.

Now that we have the basic compound exercises identified, we will figure out what rep range we want to use. I have found that a rep range of between 8 to 12 reps to work very well for most people, some may like less reps, some may like more, but we will stick to those for now as 70% of your 1 rep max will work 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles. Or in simple terms, it will work all your muscles, which is what we want.

Remember these rep ranges are on your own with no help from someone else, if you need help to get to your 8th rep, then you are going too heavy.

It is often said, control the weight or the weight will control you.

What does this mean?

This means that you choose a weight you can do comfortably without having to cheat or ask for help to execute the exercise. It is a good idea to use the full range of the movement and not do half reps, or cheat reps. This is not only good practice but also will help you to avoid injury.

I know it looks good using big weights in the gym and others are watching you, but if you use a weight you can handle, over time you will get stronger, and what you lift tomorrow will be more than you lift today.

It is a good idea to write your lifts down to compare from week to week or month to month. Once you have a weight you do more than 12 reps with, next week, you will add some weight to the bar and probably take you back down to the 8 rep mark.

Remember Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.

Now that we have the exercises down, the rep range down, let?s focus on how many exercises for each body part. I myself like to work with about 3 different exercises per body part, for instance, I like to do bench, inclines and dips for chest, pull downs, bent over rows, and dead lifts for back. I occasionally do add another rowing exercise to that due to most people do too much pushing and not enough pulling exercises.

Remember the bigger muscle groups will generally have more exercises than let?s say the smaller muscle groups like let?s say biceps. For some reason biceps tend to get more attention than most other muscle groups. Arms in particular seem to be everyone?s favorite to work. It might sound strange that many don?t even work arms directly as they get hit with all the compound lifts. So, not only should they not be the main focus, but they should be the least focus. Arms will grow if you do compound exercises period. Yes it is ok to do some arm work but it is not priority.

So, let?s think of the bigger muscle groups as having between 3 to 4 different exercises per large group and 2 exercises for the smaller muscle groups.

Never neglect working your legs.

Most think that weight lifting is either pushing (concentric) the weight up, or pulling (concentric) the weight down. Yes, muscles do contract and this is called the concentric part of the movement. An example of this is the bench press where one was to push the weight off of the chest; this is called the concentric part of the exercise.

Many will let the weight just drop with little resistance. But doing any lift this way cheats you out of half of the benefits of the exercise.

The eccentric part of the bench press would be controlling the weight on the way down (giving resistance) to force the muscle into a stretched contraction, or lengthen under tension.

This eccentric part of the exercise actually causes the muscle to have greater soreness.

Using both the concentric and eccentric part of each lift will offer greater gains in strength and muscle size then not using both.

So, next time you are in the gym, use those basic compound movements, utilizing both concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, shoot for 3 to 4 max exercises for the big muscle groups, and 2 exercises for the smaller muscles.

Try to keep the rep ranges between 8 to 12 reps, if you can?t get 8 you went too heavy, if you can do more than 12 you are too light.

Try and get at least 8 hours of sleep and take rest days when you feel fatigue.

Muscle takes time to develop, it is not something that happens over night, it takes along time, be patient.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Write stuff down! keeping a diary is very usefull, diet, body weights, max bench etc.... Keep a record and you can see your progressl.

Dont get stuck in a routine for to long, mix it up and try new things.

Rest.


----------



## barsnack

hackskii said:


> I wrote this several years ago but it still fits.
> 
> Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.
> 
> First of all I wish I had some information when I started out.
> 
> I was 15 years old when I first started training, for the most part I just watched the football players in school.
> 
> Sure they had some direction from the coaches and this is why I tried to copy them.
> 
> But bodybuilding is a different training philosophy than football training (American Football).
> 
> Bodybuilding in itself is not just lifting weights but we will focus on that here. It is a balance of diet, exercise and rest.
> 
> To make it simple, you grow when you sleep and not in the gym.
> 
> The idea is very simple, you stimulate the muscle, and let the body adapt to the stimulation you have given the muscle.
> 
> If you are eating and sleeping in theory you should grow.
> 
> This all can be shortchanged by not getting enough food, or not getting enough rest, these two things will hinder the body?s recovery and growth.
> 
> Overtraining is another obstacle that most people will do without even knowing it, in the normal thinking of things, more is not better here.
> 
> Ok, best advice I can give for anyone starting out would be to stick to basic compound movements. Compound movement?s mean that the exercise has more than one joint.
> 
> For instance leg extensions have one joint movement (knee), whereas squats will have knee, hip, ankle, etc.
> 
> What are basic compound exercises?
> 
> Squat, dead lift, military press, pull up?s, bench press, incline press, bar dips, rowing exercises, etc.
> 
> You can not go wrong by choosing all of the above in your workout routine.
> 
> Notice that curls and triceps are not included there?
> 
> That is because they are an isolation movement and not a compound movement.
> 
> Every one of those in some way or another hit arms, for instance. Bench will hit chest, front deltoids and also triceps. Military press will hit triceps, so will dips. Actually those three exercises will hit the whole tricep.
> 
> Now that we have the basic compound exercises identified, we will figure out what rep range we want to use. I have found that a rep range of between 8 to 12 reps to work very well for most people, some may like less reps, some may like more, but we will stick to those for now as 70% of your 1 rep max will work 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles. Or in simple terms, it will work all your muscles, which is what we want.
> 
> Remember these rep ranges are on your own with no help from someone else, if you need help to get to your 8th rep, then you are going too heavy.
> 
> It is often said, control the weight or the weight will control you.
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> This means that you choose a weight you can do comfortably without having to cheat or ask for help to execute the exercise. It is a good idea to use the full range of the movement and not do half reps, or cheat reps. This is not only good practice but also will help you to avoid injury.
> 
> I know it looks good using big weights in the gym and others are watching you, but if you use a weight you can handle, over time you will get stronger, and what you lift tomorrow will be more than you lift today.
> 
> It is a good idea to write your lifts down to compare from week to week or month to month. Once you have a weight you do more than 12 reps with, next week, you will add some weight to the bar and probably take you back down to the 8 rep mark.
> 
> Remember Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.
> 
> Now that we have the exercises down, the rep range down, let?s focus on how many exercises for each body part. I myself like to work with about 3 different exercises per body part, for instance, I like to do bench, inclines and dips for chest, pull downs, bent over rows, and dead lifts for back. I occasionally do add another rowing exercise to that due to most people do too much pushing and not enough pulling exercises.
> 
> Remember the bigger muscle groups will generally have more exercises than let?s say the smaller muscle groups like let?s say biceps. For some reason biceps tend to get more attention than most other muscle groups. Arms in particular seem to be everyone?s favorite to work. It might sound strange that many don?t even work arms directly as they get hit with all the compound lifts. So, not only should they not be the main focus, but they should be the least focus. Arms will grow if you do compound exercises period. Yes it is ok to do some arm work but it is not priority.
> 
> So, let?s think of the bigger muscle groups as having between 3 to 4 different exercises per large group and 2 exercises for the smaller muscle groups.
> 
> Never neglect working your legs.
> 
> Most think that weight lifting is either pushing (concentric) the weight up, or pulling (concentric) the weight down. Yes, muscles do contract and this is called the concentric part of the movement. An example of this is the bench press where one was to push the weight off of the chest; this is called the concentric part of the exercise.
> 
> Many will let the weight just drop with little resistance. But doing any lift this way cheats you out of half of the benefits of the exercise.
> 
> The eccentric part of the bench press would be controlling the weight on the way down (giving resistance) to force the muscle into a stretched contraction, or lengthen under tension.
> 
> This eccentric part of the exercise actually causes the muscle to have greater soreness.
> 
> Using both the concentric and eccentric part of each lift will offer greater gains in strength and muscle size then not using both.
> 
> So, next time you are in the gym, use those basic compound movements, utilizing both concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, shoot for 3 to 4 max exercises for the big muscle groups, and 2 exercises for the smaller muscles.
> 
> Try to keep the rep ranges between 8 to 12 reps, if you can?t get 8 you went too heavy, if you can do more than 12 you are too light.
> 
> Try and get at least 8 hours of sleep and take rest days when you feel fatigue.
> 
> Muscle takes time to develop, it is not something that happens over night, it takes along time, be patient.


what he said


----------



## big steve

some good info here:thumbup1:


----------



## IrishRaver

big steve said:


> some good info here:thumbup1:


Definitely mate. Hacks deserves a rep from all who read & took what he said in 

Pretty sure I've read that before, it's a great read for beginner :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux

Muscles are ordered in the gym, and made in the kitchen.

If you truly eat cleanly then you'll find it hard to get fat, even if you eat loads.

Concentrate on the affected muscles when exercising them.

Both sugars and fats are tools that should be utilised whenever needed.

oh and most of all stop reading men's health.


----------



## IrishRaver

Lloyd DA said:


> Muscles are ordered in the gym, and made in the kitchen.
> 
> *If you truly eat cleanly then you'll find it hard to get fat, even if you eat loads.*
> 
> Concentrate on the affected muscles when exercising them.
> 
> Both sugars and fats are tools that should be utilised whenever needed.
> 
> oh and most of all stop reading men's health.


Do you see this in bold good advice for beginners? Nobody has the same fat storing genetics mate.

Baked tats are clean, they'll put more poundage on me than anything.


----------



## quinn85

this is bench press, here is how you do it...here is how not to do it

this is a deadlift, here is how you do it...here is how not to do it

in the absence of squat, here are some other excercises, this is how yo.......you get the idea :thumbup1:

edit: this is a compound movement, this is an isolation movement, these are the differences. you are allowed to train arms, it's not a crime...just don't do them everyday


----------



## IrishRaver

quinn85 said:


> this is bench press, here is how you do it...here is how not to do it
> 
> this is a deadlift, here is how you do it...here is how not to do it
> 
> in the absence of squat, here are some other excercises, this is how yo.......you get the idea :thumbup1:


In other words, pay attention to *form* before weight


----------



## quinn85

Sk1nny said:


> Get your chins in, eat right, work your legs and *never drop your soap in the showers*! Feel I would have benefited greatly from these bits of advice early on


Did the bigger boys bum you rotten?


----------



## BoxerJay

"You run the risk of getting horrific stretch marks"

*Sigh*


----------



## quinn85

IrishRaver said:


> In other words, pay attention to *form* before weight


That is good advice, can't argue with it, but it wasn't what i meant in the post

You wouldn't go a long journey without a map...the gym should be no different (this was said to me by the owner of the gym i go to)


----------



## scouse2010

BoxerJay said:


> "You run the risk of getting horrific stretch marks"
> 
> *Sigh*


yes you can


----------



## IrishRaver

scouse2010 said:


> yes you can


Horrific being an exageration, I have some on my biceps. pros get them all over. Bio oil gets rid of them...


----------



## Matt 1

less is sometimes more; overtraining is common for newbies


----------



## barsnack

IrishRaver said:


> Horrific being an exageration, I have some on my biceps. pros get them all over. Bio oil gets rid of them...


nothing gets rid of stretch marks, get a tan that wil help disguise it but wear your stretch marks with pride


----------



## IrishRaver

barsnack said:


> nothing gets rid of stretch marks, get a tan that wil help disguise it but wear your stretch marks with pride


Doesn't it cover them up pretty well though? Mate I go red, then back to white lol! Hard to believe I lived in Spain for 3 years. . .


----------



## jaymz247

Great advise! Few things learnt


----------



## need2bodybuild

AlasTTTair said:


> -Incline chest movements make no sense.


How is this so mate?

Not doubting, just curious..


----------



## achilles88

keep it simple


----------



## barsnack

IrishRaver said:


> Doesn't it cover them up pretty well though? Mate I go red, then back to white lol! Hard to believe I lived in Spain for 3 years. . .


a tan sorts them out well, still abit visible but you would notice them...a spanish wa wa, what ever next:cowboy:


----------



## lumpy

9inchesofheaven said:


> Compounds, compounds, compounds!! That's what I'd tell myself to focus on.


x2


----------



## pumphead

take steroids sensibly,

don't talk to people about your steroid habit.


----------



## DeanDTON

LEGS LEGS LEGS


----------



## IrishRaver

Bashman said:


> Would of paid good money for someone to drill this into my head.


Ditto.

'Sitting out' for a few weeks/months is soul destroying


----------



## Chelsea

Join Uk-M and read everything there is to know about diet!


----------



## cudsyaj

COMPOUNDS, COMPOUNDS, and more COMPOUNDS...

Deadlifts, Bench, Squats, Upright Row, T-Bar Row, Wide & Close Grip Chins etc etc

Start off really light and get your form bang on and move up slowly and you won't get injured


----------



## bowen86

you will never be happy with the way you look.


----------



## Redbeard85

to do deadlifts!! I wish I had done them at the start...and maybe my lifts would be better!!


----------



## vlb

eat like a junkie look like a junkie...........

DIET IS KING


----------



## Vickky

eating small meals often makes your metabolism speed up ...whe i discovered this is changed everything !


----------



## JANIKvonD

id got back and tell my 14yo self to START NOW!


----------



## Lycan Prince

Supplements can in no way replace a good diet.....I used to take absolutely everything. Better to save your money and focus on a proper diet first.


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> id got back and tell my 14yo self to START NOW!


haha, definatly mate!!!


----------



## IrishRaver

Vickky said:


> eating small meals often makes your metabolism speed up ...whe i discovered this is changed everything !


That's a myth vicky. Spreading your meals out does not speed your metabolism up, the amount of daily calories you eat plus energy exerted (exercise) does.

Oh and stimulants - drugs like caffiene, ephedrine, cocaine etc


----------



## vlb

Vickky said:


> eating small meals often makes your metabolism speed up ...whe i discovered this is changed everything !


is that you in your avi? if so i could definatly give you something to speed up your metabolism


----------



## soob the dug

lots of squats, lots of dead lifts!

oh, and hunners o gear ;-) (joking)


----------



## Vickky

IrishRaver said:


> That's a myth vicky. Spreading your meals out does not speed your metabolism up, the amount of daily calories you eat plus energy exerted (exercise) does.
> 
> Oh and stimulants - drugs like caffiene, ephedrine, cocaine etc


dammit better get on the coke ..well even if its a myth its worked for me ...perhaps it has psychologically made me eat cleaner eating smaller meals =)


----------



## Vickky

vlb said:


> is that you in your avi? if so i could definatly give you something to speed up your metabolism


hahah yes that is me ....and i blush at such a suggestion !!!


----------



## hackskii

Vickky said:


> dammit better get on the coke ..well even if its a myth its worked for me ...perhaps it has psychologically made me eat cleaner eating smaller meals =)


And that is the thing, if you keep blood sugars stable you tend to not gorge on your food.

I know people suggest it is a myth, but when I diet and eat small meals I feel less bloated, have more energy and tend to be able to train at any time. I hate to train full.


----------



## IrishRaver

Vickky said:


> dammit better get on the coke ..well even if its a myth its worked for me ...perhaps it has psychologically made me eat cleaner eating smaller meals =)


Yeah the placebo effect might have taken place, you'll find it's all about being *motivated*.


----------



## KRSOne

If you dont train legs you dont get big


----------



## IrishRaver

KRSOne said:


> If you dont train legs you dont get big


I don't get the emphasis on training legs.

Other than eventually looking unproportional - what does benefits does training legs have BB wise?

I've only added in presses & curls after changing up my routine once a week purely because I don't want a shoulders only day. The cycle home ****ing kills me too.


----------



## mark44

Get your form right first!


----------



## KRSOne

IrishRaver said:


> I don't get the emphasis on training legs.
> 
> Other than eventually looking unproportional - what does benefits does training legs have BB wise?
> 
> I've only added in presses & curls after changing up my routine once a week purely because I don't want a shoulders only day. The cycle home ****ing kills me too.


imo, things such as squats are such big movements, and they train your whole body, while being fantastic for your core muscles. ive also heard that training legs, squats in particular, increase natural testosterone but that could be a myth.

personally i never felt as strong, and saw so many gains than when i first started training legs properly


----------



## hackskii

KRSOne said:


> imo, things such as squats are such big movements, and they train your whole body, while being fantastic for your core muscles. ive also heard that training legs, squats in particular, increase natural testosterone but that could be a myth.
> 
> personally i never felt as strong, and saw so many gains than when i first started training legs properly


Its not a myth, squats and dead lifts bump T levels up.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

defiantly the nutrition side of it


----------



## adlewar

some of these 'top tips' are wrong...

need a spot on diet to use gear...wrong.

you wont get big unless you train legs....wrong.

eat 8 meals a day.....wrong.

ha ha


----------



## barsnack

adlewar said:


> some of these 'top tips' are wrong...
> 
> need a spot on diet to use gear...wrong.
> 
> you wont get big unless you train legs....wrong.
> 
> eat 8 meals a day.....wrong.
> 
> ha ha


not to listen to Adlewar:001_tt2:


----------



## Ash78

9inchesofheaven said:


> Compounds, compounds, compounds!! That's what I'd tell myself to focus on.


Yeah, so many options. Test, Tren, Deca, EQ... Decisions decisions...


----------



## soob the dug

barsnack said:


> i give my girl oral, does that make me a pussy


i must be a right cahunt then ;-)


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Less = More!


----------



## barsnack

Wardy21 said:


> Less = More!


i remember doing biceps, like 20 reps per set every time i went to the gym when i was 17


----------



## Wardy211436114751

barsnack said:


> i remember doing biceps, like 20 reps per set every time i went to the gym when i was 17


lol Yeah or training chest 3 times a week cause it just won't grow


----------



## Jaymond0

to make sure to at least Deadlift : Squat : Bench once a week.

I still can't believe the amount of people that don't squat and deadlift. Love the excuses though. Let me guess, bad back?


----------



## treb92

Listen to your body not other people. Use the mirror and not the scales.


----------



## Big-Mac

"Listen to your body!" I'm not a fan of that saying! My body isnt very talkative it only tells me when I'm injured! "You stupid cnut you've just tore your bicep!"


----------



## deeconfrost

for somebody to have told me "eat more you scrawny lil fecker"


----------



## General lee

5x5 Training and never wear "baggies" :whistling:


----------



## IrishRaver

KRSOne said:


> imo, things such as squats are such big movements, and they train your whole body, while being fantastic for your core muscles. ive also heard that training legs, squats in particular, increase natural testosterone but that could be a myth.
> 
> personally i never felt as strong, and saw so many gains than when i first started training legs properly


But that's just one exercise, I've read squatting under heavy weight (like deadlifting heavy) stimulates a massive amount of test release naturally.

I'd squat if we had a squat rack. Smith machine could work though, right?


----------



## barsnack

IrishRaver said:


> But that's just one exercise, I've read squatting under heavy weight (like deadlifting heavy) stimulates a massive amount of test release naturally.
> 
> I'd squat if we had a squat rack. Smith machine could work though, right?


yuo heard right...what exercises you dof or legs with squating, why not try a Hack Squat, easy to do and smith machine the range of movement can be awkward


----------



## Philly_1

Train Heavy Or Go Home


----------



## massiccio

BB is a long distance race, not a sprint. Me patient and costant, do not rush or hurry


----------



## zoco

To drop stupid isolation lifts

That 100 sets will not get you bigger,it will overtrain you

That nutrition is 80% of the game.


----------



## Ste7n

Start gentle, then hit it hard, this can be applied to many hobbies :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Here is my mate Ausbuilts e-mail address...ask him how to get massive!


----------

